# hyväkin



## Gavril

Onko sanalla _hyväkin_ merkitys, joka ei ole odotettava osien (_hyvä- _ja -_kin_) perusteella? Sana _hyväkin_ puuttuu kakista kastomistani sanakirjoista.

K


----------



## sakvaka

> Onko sanalla _hyväkin _merkitys, joka ei ole ennakoitavissa osien perusteella? Sana _hyväkin _puuttuu kaikista katsomistani sanakirjoista.



Ei, ellei sanaa _hyväkki _ole olemassa. Kysymyksesi on hyvin epämääräinen, saisimmeko lisätietoa eli kontekstin? Muistathan, että suomen kielessä saatetaan lisätä päätteitä ja pikkusanoja vain huvin vuoksi, jotta tekstiin saadaan tuttavallinen sävy.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Ei, ellei sanaa _hyväkki _ole olemassa.



Tai _hyväkin, _jonka vartalo olisi _hyväkkime-. _(vitsi)



> Kysymyksesi on hyvin epämääräinen, saisimmeko lisätietoa eli kontekstin? Muistathan, että suomen kielessä saatetaan lisätä päätteitä ja pikkusanoja vain huvin vuoksi, jotta tekstiin saadaan tuttavallinen sävy.


Google tuo tuhansia tuloksia sanoilla "hyväkin"/"hyvätkin"/jne., joista useihin _-kin-_päätteen yleisin merkitys ("myös") ei näytä sopivan. Tässä esimerkki:

Lainaetymologioiden suhteen teos eroaakin SSA:stä enemmän kuin sukukielten vastineiden osalta — ja edukseen. Uusia lainaetymologioitakaan ei NSES:ssa silti juuri esitetä. Ilmeisesti niitä ei ole etsittykään vaan on tukeuduttu lähes yksinomaan toisten tutkimuksiin. Lisäksi eräät *hyvätkin *lainaselitykset on jätetty mainitsematta.

Tarkoittaakohan _-kin-_pääte täällä  "jopa" ("jopa eräät hyvät lainaselitykset")?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Lainaetymologioiden suhteen teos eroaakin SSA:stä enemmän kuin sukukielten vastineiden osalta — ja edukseen. Uusia lainaetymologioitakaan ei NSES:ssa silti juuri esitetä. Ilmeisesti niitä ei ole etsittykään vaan on tukeuduttu lähes yksinomaan toisten tutkimuksiin. Lisäksi eräät *hyvätkin *lainaselitykset on jätetty mainitsematta.
> 
> Tarkoittaakohan _-kin-_pääte täällä  "jopa" ("jopa eräät hyvät lainaselitykset")?


Sitä se lähinnä tuossa yhteydessä tarkoittaa, "Jopa, vieläpä" on yksi kin-päätteen tavallisista merkityksistä, ei mikään poikkeus.

Kin-päätettä saatetaan käyttää tähänkin tapaan: _Hän luulee olevansa hyväkin laulaja!_ Tässä yhteydessä päätteen käyttäjä antaa ymmärtää, että ainakaan hän ei pidä kyseistä henkilöä hyvänä laulajana.

GOM


----------

